# Non-rental Nitrogen Gas?



## Jethro777 (13/9/11)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone was aware of where to buy a small Nitrogen gas bottle (non-rental). I am not keen on paying high rentals and would prefer to simply own it. Any suggestions? I am located in Queensland, Brisbane. 

Also, where to refill the bottle.


----------



## Logman (13/9/11)

I put a Nitro setup together last month, you can't get your own bottle <_< . I sent you a private message with some info, phone numbers etc that might help.


----------



## lagers44 (13/9/11)

you may get away with this depending on what you want exactly

Gas adapter + NO2 bulbs

Haven't tried so don't know.


----------



## chrisherberte (14/9/11)

lagers44 said:


> ...NO2 bulbs



:blink:


----------



## rmultiple (21/3/12)

Logman said:


> I put a Nitro setup together last month, you can't get your own bottle <_< . I sent you a private message with some info, phone numbers etc that might help.



Hi, I'm also interested in putting together a nitro setup. Could you share any info? It would be appreciated. Regardsrl


----------



## barls (21/3/12)

lagers44 said:


> you may get away with this depending on what you want exactly
> 
> Gas adapter + NO2 bulbs
> 
> Haven't tried so don't know.


ummm no2 is an oxidier. dont know if you know this.
hence why its used a performance boaster in engines.


----------



## seravitae (21/3/12)

Actually to clarify.

NO2 is an oxidant, it is not used as a booster in cars. It is a byproduct of poor combustion.

N2O (nitrous oxide) - otherwise known as "NOS", is the performance booster used in racing cars.

NO2 will kill you horribly and quickly in a brew.

N2O would be interesting in a brew - some energy drinks like Mother I believe are selling N2O "carbonated" style energy drinks - it probably does nothing except add to the "hardcore" factor - yet we do know that Guinness uses N2 in their mix, N2O would probably be interesting to try to see what affects it has on mouthfeel, etc.

Also N2O is has mild preservative properties, which is one reason it's used for whipping cream. It may actually increase the shelf life of a brew.




Food for thought.


----------



## QldKev (21/3/12)

sera said:


> Actually to clarify.
> 
> NO2 is an oxidant, it is not used as a booster in cars. It is a byproduct of poor combustion.
> 
> ...



You sure it's N2O? I thought it would be illegal to do, and normally you would use N2 for beer.

QldKev


----------



## seravitae (21/3/12)

Yes I am sure it is N2O for nitrous oxide and NO2 is nitrogen dioxide.

N2O is not restricted under PACIA guidelines nor is it on any of the other federal lists, so it is legal to purchase without any license issues. 

Whether or not a gas company will supply it to you depends on their discretion. I've had access to N2O before through regular joes who have gotten tanks from gas suppliers for specialty uses (not for anesthetic use!) and it was no big deal so long as you aren't a 17 year old raver wearing fat pants.

Given the ease of obtaining the actual N2O whippit cartridges, it'd probably be easier to gas up a keg or party keg using a whippit adapter just to see what the effects are like on a small batch first.


----------



## QldKev (21/3/12)

sera said:


> Yes I am sure it is N2O for nitrous oxide and NO2 is nitrogen dioxide.
> 
> N2O is not restricted under PACIA guidelines nor is it on any of the other federal lists, so it is legal to purchase without any license issues.
> 
> ...




Sorry I didn't make my self clear in the last post

I agree N20 is nitrous oxide, and I agree no problems getting it.

But I though beer had N2, ie Nitrogen as the agent for a creamy head?

And I though if someone got caught injecting beer with N2O commercially it would be illegal. (you could say no laughing matter) 

QldKev


----------



## pk.sax (21/3/12)

Do a search ffs!


----------



## seravitae (22/3/12)

QldKev said:


> Sorry I didn't make my self clear in the last post
> 
> I agree N20 is nitrous oxide, and I agree no problems getting it.
> 
> ...






Traditionally beer is CO2, guiness and some other brands use CO2/N2 mixes, I have not heard of any commercial brews with N2O. However it would be legal to sell. As stated before - I have seen energy drinks that use N2O or N2O blends - you can buy them at woolies  The only time it would be considered illegal is if they misrepresented the product, ie they claimed it was CO2 or N2 or something else but used N2O for cost reasons (although N2O is significantly more expensive than N2 so this is not really going to happen)


----------



## tommygun (22/3/12)

My Understanding was it was always mixed CO2 + N2O.

Most gas places sell it as that too.

http://www.speedgas.com.au/mixed_beverage_gas.html

http://www.stargas.com.au/hospitality-gase...urne-gold-coast

I think Atomic Gas in Sydney sell different % mixed beer gases without bottle hire. Not sure if you need a different type of bottle or regs for its use?

Tom.


----------



## QldKev (22/3/12)

tommygun said:


> My Understanding was it was always mixed CO2 + N2O.
> 
> Most gas places sell it as that too.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the links, but they clearly state Nitrogen which is N2, not N2O


----------



## tommygun (22/3/12)

It would be quite funny having N2O in beer.......


----------



## QldKev (22/3/12)

tommygun said:


> It would be quite funny having N2O in beer.......



I wonder if it would get drunk any faster? If I did I would be laughing :lol:


----------



## chickenface2222 (24/3/12)

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f14/my-n2o-beer-test-116825/


----------



## Bbowzky1 (15/6/17)

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/nitro-beer-gas-non-rental.95381/


----------

